# 17HMR recommendation



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Want to get a good 17hmr for target shooting... Had a Marlin a log time ago and wasn't satisfied with it (magazine was junk) Whats the recommendation now?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought my daughter a Savage when she was 8... She was shooting holes in a quarter in no time... That was when they first came out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Waiting for Skip to comment, I also have been thinking of a .17


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Savage 93R17 bull barrel. It shoots like a little laser, very accurate.

:hunter:


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Wife just bought me a Savage A17. Have yet to hunt with it but I must say the semi auto is niiiiiice!

I couldn't help but quickly firing off an entire magazine directly after bore sighting it. Came up with a 1.5 inch group that was 2in to the rt and 1in up from bullseye at 30 yards. Quite happy with that!

One issue I've had with owning bull barrels is, being barrel heavy, they don't sling well. Wouldn't affect anything for target shooting I suppose, but a pain when walking thru the woods or riding an atv.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just checked, it is a Savage 93R17 with the regular barrel. I need to take it out and make sure it' s still sighted in. The .17 HMR is a great little gun and I would recommend you guys to get one. It would make a great Fox/Bobcat/Squirrel/Raccoon/Rabbit/Target gun, I don't suggest you make it your coyote gun, yes you can kill a coyote with it, but coyotes are one tough critter and deserve something a bit bigger to anchor them. I know a guy who tested one years ago for hunting coyotes, he said that he wore out a pair of boots tracking them, he doesn't use it for coyotes anymore.


----------

